# How do you stop a blue bottle sting?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi All,
I was out the other day and a blue bottle appeared in my scupper hole near my feet. I flicked it out with my knife and then started thinking what would I have done if it had stung me.
Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else?
Does anyone know of a good way to stop the stinging?
Cheers!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Vinegar.

Growing up we always carried a bottle of vinegar & some tea bags with us when fishing. We used to dip the teabag into the vinegar, then rub the sting with the teabag.

I don't know if the teabag actually helped, but the vinegar sure did.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

(how do people bring up quotes)???

biggeryakker wrote " blue bottle appeared in his scupperholes" :shock: :shock: :shock: , bugger that reckon id rather take on a shark than deal with those nasty suckers...

Isnt URINE SUPPOSED TO BE GOOD FOR b/bOTTLE STINGS???


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> (how do people bring up quotes)???
> 
> Isnt URINE SUPPOSED TO BE GOOD FOR b/bOTTLE STINGS???


Tony just click the quote button at the right of the post you want to use and a message window auto opens.

Re the urine; getting on the piss afterwards alleviates pain also :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Tony just click the quote button at the right of the post you want to use and a message window auto opens.

Re the urine; getting on the piss afterwards alleviates pain also :lol:[/quote]

If this works i'll be rapped ... cheers Dodge (in advance)


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I think hot water (the hottest you can tolerate) is the current favourite but a little impractical in a kayak. As for peeing on yourself while sitting down in a kayak.................. I dont think they sting that much


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

They use ice at the beach these days.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Does anyone know of a good way to stop the stinging?


Rum.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Latest recommendations are warm to hot water (45-50 degrees) poured liberally over the sting, washing away tentacles in the processes, is significantly more effective than vinegar (the heat breaks down the proteins in the venom). 
Maybe not so impractical in a kayak - a hot water pack or a thermos would do the trick, if you knew risk of a sting was high.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

As Occy always advises: stay out of the water. That stops the stinging before ya get it.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe you could carry some metho and a match. Just apply metho to the sting, light and watch in wonder as the sting and venom is burnt away.

The left over metho can then be consumed so as to dilute the extreme pain of your burns.

I'm so full of pracical advice today I'm surprising myself.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Re Rawprawns brilliant advice, maybe pour the metho down the scupper hole before the jellyfish has time to float all the way in and then light. This would stop the blighter from getting in, don't ya reckon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodge said:


> ...Y-Knot ... said:
> 
> 
> > (how do people bring up quotes)???
> ...


Tony, click on the Quote tab type right hand, when the new window comes up you will have a paragraph with quote at the start and the finish. Edit the message as you want in the middle of these two quote words or just leave the message as it is, but don't alter the words quote in anyway or it won't work.

Doh, I hope I explained that right

Cheers


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Last time I had a blue bottle sting I was at Avoca beach, I just got a heap of wet sand and scrubbed the sting areas.....It seemed to work. :shock:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I found the best way to deal with the buggers Dale is just to wash the sticky blue stuff off with sea water and then concentrate on your fishing! Manage to get myself wrapped up in them a couple of times each summer. The latest episode this summer I thought I had tangled a lure with my other rod (running a blue coloured braid), and pulled it up to untangle. Ended up with the blue bottle in my lap and the sticky tenticles over both forearms!! Washed the mess off, and yes it also stings on the fingers. Kept fishing to take my mind off it and was ok within about 10 minutes. Steve.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

oops sorry, double post


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kingfisher111 said:


> . Ended up with the blue bottle in my lap and the sticky tenticles over both forearms!! Washed the mess off, and yes it also stings on the fingers. Kept fishing to take my mind off it and was ok within about 10 minutes. Steve.


 bluebottle in the lap :shock: :shock: , have you managed to get your teeth marks out of the the kayak yet Steve


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate been stung heaps of times surfing,

they dont hurt that much guys cmon!....


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

As already mentioned hot water and as hot as you can stand is the current"best practice" and the body part is imersed in the hot water until the affected part no longer stings if removed from the water. This is not practible on the kayak unless you carry a thermos with you. but if you were stung and decided to head back to shore and could access hot water you could commence treatment. but you could always wear a stinger suit..... :roll:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the great tips!!


----------

